# Need help to get rtgui to work



## Dre (Nov 24, 2010)

First I installed rtorrent

```
cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/ && make install clean
```
Itâ€™s up and running.

I then installed rtgui 

```
cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtgui/ && make install clean
```
Donâ€™t know exactly what dependencies where installed thoughâ€¦ At least apache was one of them.

Iâ€™ve added

```
LoadModule scgi_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_scgi.so
SCGIMount /RPC2 10.1.1.1:5000
```
to /usr/local/etc/apache/httpd.conf

and

```
scgi_port = 10.1.1.1:5000
```
to the .rtorrent.rc file

The config.php file in the /usr/local/www/rtgui/ directory is there with some default values.

Apache is up and running. If Iâ€™m trying to access the localhost/rtgui site from a browser (port forwarded through putt) it only returns

```
Not Found
The requested URL /rtgui was not found on this server.
Apache/1.3.42 Server at 10.1.1.1 Port 80
```

Only accessing the default web site works so nothing wrong with apache.

Is there something more that has to be enabled in apache for it to recognize the files in the rtgui folder? PHP support doesnâ€™t appear to be enabled as a default in apache but I havenâ€™t found any information saying that they should be enabled for this to work. Are there some additional packages that need to be downloaded apart from what is downloaded as dependencies for rtgui this to work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2010)

Which operating system are we talking about here? Apache or its modules never live in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ on a FreeBSD system using ports or packages. For apache22, it's usually 
	
	



```
LoadModule scgi_module        libexec/apache22/mod_scgi.so
```
 and the rtgui settings are usually in the Includes/rtgui.conf file under the Apache directory, together with a proper alias for the path. Mine looks like this (I'm using localhost) :


```
SCGIMount /RPC2 127.0.0.1:5000

    Alias /rtgui/ "/usr/local/www/rtgui/"

    <Directory "/usr/local/www/rtgui/">
        Options none
        AllowOverride Limit
        Order Deny,Allow
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
```

I'm sure it's in the documentation somewhere.


----------



## Dre (Nov 25, 2010)

That took me one step closer. Thanks.

Which file is it thatâ€™s supposed to â€œexecuteâ€ when browsing to the directory?
Everything works just fine if I put an index.htm file into that directory.

Is it the index.php? If that's the case, there got to be something I've yet to enable in Apache to get php support.

Operating system is FreeBSD 8.1


```
cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtgui/ && make install clean
```
apparently installed Apache 1.3.42 as one of its dependencies.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2010)

No port or dependency installs itself outside of /usr/local, some very rare (base-replacing) examples aside. Apache really should not reside there in /usr/lib, unless you chose to put it there.

And yes, index.php is executed, so you'll need to install PHP with the Apache module enabled in its make config, and index.php needs to be an index file that Apache recognises. This is all very elementary, so search the forums or Google it.


----------



## Dre (Nov 27, 2010)

Php5 was installed but without apache support. Removing the php5 port and than re-installing it again with apache support fixed the problem. That even set up the httpd.conf correctly.
Now everything is working.


----------

